# 3 months and Counting! Here's one to PUMP U UP!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Anyone else looking forward to chasing roosters? Here's a customer mount I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice job Rick!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Rick Acker said:


> Anyone else looking forward to chasing roosters? Here's a customer mount I hope you enjoy!


lol! not me :wink:


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

very nice buts seems to be thinly hidden adverstising


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

Mcloving said:


> very nice buts seems to be thinly hidden adverstising


It might be "thinly hidden" but he is a Site Sponsor.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Mcloving said:


> very nice buts seems to be thinly hidden adverstising


"I am Mclovin"...I also encourage other taxidermists and or members with mounts to post their pic's up as well. Go to the "Show & Tell" thread under the taxidermy forum and there are hundreds of mounts to look at...Most are not mine. I know that I get inspired when I see pic's of other mounts and maybe I'm helping out a few people as well. If you have any other bones to pick with me, feel free to pm...I am also a moderator on this site. Thanks


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> Mcloving said:
> 
> 
> > very nice buts seems to be thinly hidden adverstising
> ...


I dont think he had "bones to pick" with you, I think he may have been hinting at the fact that you are indeed a (paying) sponsor *AND* a site moderator...which seems like an incredibly inappropriate conflict of interest. I concur. Nice mount anyhow.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> which seems like an incredibly inappropriate conflict of interest.


If it was I would have been right on it. When your a sponsor you don't need to hide advertisements. Did you notice he said "not mine". Evidently he was showing someone else's mount. To me that is the opposite of advertising. A taxidermist that will show anthers mount has the site, the sportsmen, and our outdoors before his own interest. My hats off to you Rick. 
It's ok for people to watch for spam but, and I don't want to discourage that, but this isn't it.

Edit: I may have taken some things wrong. That is perhaps Rick's mount, but he always asks for pics from everyone. I goofed on the identity of the taxidermist, but my attitude still stands.

Also, for a second time please don't take this as me telling you not to blow the horn on spam. I hate that stuff.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Bagman said:


> I think he may have been hinting at the fact that you are indeed a (paying) sponsor *AND* a site moderator...which seems like an incredibly inappropriate conflict of interest. I concur. Nice mount anyhow.


Incredibly inappropriate conflict of interest??? I invite you to take a look at the Taxidermy forum and see how it's being run. If you still have a problem with it, I would contact Chris Hustad and let him know how you feel. There are other taxidermists who advertise on this site and I'm sure all they would have to do is ask, if they wanted to be a moderator as well.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Rick,

Your mounts are beautiful and I'm thankful that you post photos of your work. Your work exhibits what all taxidermists should strive for and the quality of a mount that we as customers should look for in whatever taxidermist we choose.I could care less if you are advertising or not.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Colt, thank you for your kind words. When I post up a pic of a mount, I truly am not thinking to myself..."Oh, this picture should get me some work!" I myself, really enjoy looking at pictures of other mounts and get inspired by them. Just trying to do the same...And in this case, being the Pheasant fanatic that I am...I really am getting jacked for the season. Bring on fall...We haven't had a Summer anyway! :beer:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> Bagman said:
> 
> 
> > I think he may have been hinting at the fact that you are indeed a (paying) sponsor *AND* a site moderator...which seems like an incredibly inappropriate conflict of interest. I concur. Nice mount anyhow.
> ...


Its not about taxidermy (or you) at all. Its about a PAYING SPONSOR being allowed to moderate/edit discussion on a message board...in GENERAL. I dont have to contact Chris Hustad, he pays attention to his website. I think all sponsors should be mods...then anytime someone wanted to be critical of a sponsors product or service they could be banned or simply have their comments edited out. It would make for a perfectly sponsor friendly community.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm catching your sarcasim Bagman. :lol: I guess, if that was happening Chris would certainly have to make some new guidelines on Mod/Sponsor criteria. I'm guessing, it's not a problem and I know it's not on my end! :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I do not think I would ever have a stuffed bird in my house.

Do have to agree that mount is excellent!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bagman said:


> Its about a PAYING SPONSOR being allowed to moderate/edit discussion on a message board...in GENERAL. I dont have to contact Chris Hustad, he pays attention to his website. I think all sponsors should be mods...then anytime someone wanted to be critical of a sponsors product or service they could be banned or simply have their comments edited out. It would make for a perfectly sponsor friendly community.


Rick takes his own time to moderate the forum. He's always been extremely fair and open minded.


----------

